# Lucky bamboo/immersed plants through the lid?



## polypterus491 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have the standard hinged glass top with the hard plastic along the back, and I'm wanting to grow some plants through the plastic portion of the lid to sponge off nitrates, and just for the look. 

I already have some lucky bamboo, and I was thinking it would be easy to drill holes in the plastic and let the bamboo slide down to the first shoot. The ones I have would reach most of the way to the bottom, but I wasnt sure if they needed their roots planted to grow right.

Does anyone know a better way of doing this, or any other way to support semi aquatic plants growing through the tank lid?

I dont want the whole back end totally open, because some of my fish are jumpers. I saw in a tank journal thread where someone was doing this through a grid, but it didn't really explain how

Ideas?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Try using egg crate. Just cut it to fit the area tightly. Only a lucky shot by a jumper should get through. As for the bamboo:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquascaping/174067-what-do-bamboo.html


----------



## polypterus491 (Apr 12, 2010)

I've grown lucky bamboo in an aquarium before, but it was kept half full, for an archer fish, and the bamboo were tied to filter tubes with the tops above the water line. When they got big enough I would move them to the substrate. 

They did fairly well.

My jumpers are much to large to get through egg crate. that is a good idea, but my lights set directly on top of the glass lid, and i'm worried about keeping them dry in that set-up. I think that is what was used in the tank I saw on here before, with just the back part of the lid being egg crate, but wasn't sure what was holding the plants up, or if the roots were just hanging through the crate, or what plants would work well like that 

I guess the roots, and base of the plant could be lowed throught the crate and then tie the stems to it, maybe I should search for that thread


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have grown house plants like you are describing, roots in the tank (just in the water) and stem and leaves above. 
It works well, but supporting the plants is a good question. 

Finally I have gone to all hanging plants, and tied them to nails in the wall. Upright plants kept falling over.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Some suggestions:

1) Shower Caddies
2) Sewing mesh (make pots out of it) with zip ties, and plug them with suction cup to take side.
3) Breeder cages + suction cups.
4) Plant trays with drilled holes and metal coat hanger to suspend from tank rim

I personally use aquarium gravel 3-4in deep to brace plants, which includes everything from anthurium to zebrina.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

polypterus491 said:


> I've grown lucky bamboo in an aquarium before, but it was kept half full, for an archer fish, and the bamboo were tied to filter tubes with the tops above the water line. When they got big enough I would move them to the substrate.
> 
> *They did fairly well.*
> 
> ...


That's like you being in the hospital on a ventilator with a feeding tube in ICU and doing fairly well. I want plants and fish that not only survive but also thrive. Although some terrestrial plants may do fairly well in water they won't thrive. Lucky bamboo lives with roots in water okay but will thrive in soil.


----------



## polypterus491 (Apr 12, 2010)

AirstoND said:


> Some suggestions:
> 
> 1) Shower Caddies
> 2) Sewing mesh (make pots out of it) with zip ties, and plug them with suction cup to take side.
> ...


thanks, for the ideas, surely I can pull one of those off, and still look decent.

When you talk about using gravel to brace plants where are you talking about


----------



## polypterus491 (Apr 12, 2010)

GraphicGr8s said:


> That's like you being in the hospital on a ventilator with a feeding tube in ICU and doing fairly well. I want plants and fish that not only survive but also thrive. Although some terrestrial plants may do fairly well in water they won't thrive. Lucky bamboo lives with roots in water okay but will thrive in soil.


 I appreciate your input, but if it looks good, grows and absorbs nitrate, then I'm good with it. I dont feel sorry for the plants

Maybe I can grow some tall enough to root in my substrate, and still come out the top, my breeder tank is only 16" tall


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Your lucky bamboo is actually a species of draceana (sp?) I beleive. Should be fine with wet feet. White Ribbon plant is also a draceana.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

He means to suspend containers of gravel (3-4") deep on the side of your tank, and plant your bamboo in that. 

Easier solution might be to have a planted HOB filter. Someone had a thread on that earlier, and there were some nice inspirational pieces. btw lucky bamboo is pretty hardy, that's why they sell in as submerged sometimes- because you can pretty much suffocate it and it won't rot for months. A cheap HOB can be added as well, serves the same purpose and doesn't take up too much space in your tank.


----------



## polypterus491 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wulfyn said:


> Your lucky bamboo is actually a species of draceana (sp?) I beleive. Should be fine with wet feet. White Ribbon plant is also a draceana.


Yeah I found out the hard way a couple years ago that white ribbon wasn't ann aquatic plant. That'd actually when I started researching, before I bought plants. But I might try again if I get a hanging plant rack set up


----------



## polypterus491 (Apr 12, 2010)

aweeby said:


> He means to suspend containers of gravel (3-4") deep on the side of your tank, and plant your bamboo in that.
> 
> Easier solution might be to have a planted HOB filter. Someone had a thread on that earlier, and there were some nice inspirational pieces. btw lucky bamboo is pretty hardy, that's why they sell in as submerged sometimes- because you can pretty much suffocate it and it won't rot for months. A cheap HOB can be added as well, serves the same purpose and doesn't take up too much space in your tank.


I use a hob filter now, I had already thought about that but I was concerned about plant roots growing into the impeller. I need to look at how my filter is made to see if that would be an issue.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

polypterus491 said:


> I use a hob filter now, I had already thought about that but I was concerned about plant roots growing into the impeller. I need to look at how my filter is made to see if that would be an issue.


Well, you generally clean out your HOB regularly, right? It shouldn't pose a huge issue if you keep up with maintenance, trimming roots and such. (like everything else in this hobby :hihi If not, HOBs are pretty easy to modify. 

I have moss in mine because I'm lazy and moss is a great biomedia and is tough as nails. . At this point in my tanks' lifecycle, I pretty much only keep a biofilter going, nothing really chemical, and minimal mechanical. 

If you like grids siliconed to your tank, you can purchase some eggcrate gridding and attach to the back of the tank, then stick the bamboo through that. 

good luck with this project.


----------



## polypterus491 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just went to walmart and found some clear plastic shower caddies, with big holes on the sides, but a solid bottom, so I could have whatever planting medium I want, and cover the whole back wall with teranium plants, and put some java moss in my hob filter.

I also think I will switch my other aquarium to an egg crate top after reading how much more light they let through.

I know it's all common sense stuff but this thread has given me some cool ideas


----------



## polypterus491 (Apr 12, 2010)

I put a little bit of top soil peat moss, and gravel with a white ribbon plant in a shower caddy, and lucky bamboo in the filter.

The pictures are terrible, but it's a start


----------



## polypterus491 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------

